# My Topsie Turvie Garden



## TNHermit

My Topsie Turvie Garden .... I was renting and not allowed to til up the ground so I built a hanging garden instead.... It produced the biggest red tomatoes, buckets of cherry tomatoes, and more than a bushel of pickling cucumbers. I also planted ten 5 gal buckets of okra to pickle and Basil ..... I was told my garden would never produce or that the plants would be stunted. The key was 1/3 of the soil I used was aged (6 months) horse manure from a horse farm on my road. I not to over water.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2503199437302&set=o.136086363131231&type=1&theater


----------



## unregistered65598

Wow how cool!


----------



## wanda1950

I love it--no weeding!!


----------

